# Fancy Goldfish



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Just wondering, im getting a 29 gallons today and i'm putting my fancy goldfish in it. Can 2 goldfish live in a 29 gallons or is it too small for them?


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

I think it's only big enough for one


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

ive heard that goldfish need 20 or 30 gallons for one alone and i currently have one living in a 10 gallon. I wanted to know if i should buy him a new friend


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep, you can pick up a friend for him.. I'd stick to a fantail, ryukin, lionhead, or ranchu. Other types aren't suitable for various reasons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Okayy thank you guys but can you help me identify which kind of goldfish he is? I want to pick the same thing for him too!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Two goldfish in a 29 gal is okay (not great, but okay). It can work if you are willing to do the maintenance. Just remember: minimum requirements means maximum care. 



WhiskeyHands said:


> ive heard that goldfish need 20 or 30 gallons for one alone and i currently have one living in a 10 gallon. I wanted to know if i should buy him a new friend


In a 10 gallon, no. You will need at least a 29 gallon to buy him a friend. And I still say something like a 40 gallon or 55 gallon is best as it would allow you to have 3+ goldfish. They are highly social and enjoy being in groups.

As for his breed, he looks like an oranda, one of the fancy breeds that tends to get pretty large.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> Two goldfish in a 29 gal is okay (not great, but okay). It can work if you are willing to do the maintenance. Just remember: minimum requirements means maximum care.
> 
> 
> In a 10 gallon, no. You will need at least a 29 gallon to buy him a friend. And I still say something like a 40 gallon or 55 gallon is best as it would allow you to have 3+ goldfish. They are highly social and enjoy being in groups.



Im getting a 29 gallon today  found one for 75$ with all equipments and its stand. I'll try going by the pet shop to find him a friend too


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

oranda? So i should get another one right? Something that grows smaller?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Glad to hear that you are getting a 29 gallon, too. Oranda will grow quite large. Ryukin or ranchu would be better suited to a 29 gallon as they stay relatively small for fancy goldfish.

This is the video I was looking for earlier. Two oranda in a 29 gal.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Okay yeah im getting one to house a betta in the 10 gallon instead! and i will check if they have these 2 types of fancy at my lps, if not, i might go with something i find pretty


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, I would avoid another oranda, the types listed will work better as they are smaller.
As these goldfish grow, in an unplanted 29, you are looking at 80-90% weekly changes, or two smaller twice weekly changes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Yes, I would avoid another oranda, the types listed will work better as they are smaller.
> As these goldfish grow, in an unplanted 29, you are looking at 80-90% weekly changes, or two smaller twice weekly changes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think 2 smaller twice weekly change would be better for me


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

http://www.goldfish-as-pets.com/types_of_goldfish.html


----------

